# The "Big 3" of Snow Goose Sounds Available on NDO



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

All of the major snow goose sounds CD's are available through the store.

Shoot 'em in the Lips 
This is the CD put out by HuntingSnows and was used in the making of the 4 Season video.

Snows on the Prairie
This is BRAND NEW by Jim Jones, just got it in today.

Snow Talker
This is the one put out by Chris Holste, in 2 different versions.

FYI


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS (Feb 25, 2004)

Chris. Does that come in a cassette also, or just a CD.
If so do you have the cassette in the store.


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

I got that Snows on the Prairie yesterday.

NICE!!!


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

I ordered shoot em in the lips and snows on the praire last friday, still havent recevied them in the mail yet, hopefully today!
Adam


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

R&B OUTFITTERS said:


> Chris. Does that come in a cassette also, or just a CD.
> If so do you have the cassette in the store.


Only Snow Talker comes in cassette.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

I heard snows on the prairie and it cant be beat. For sure the best sounds from a call ive ever heard.

No more psychotic sea gulls please. :eyeroll:


----------



## mightiesthunter (Oct 24, 2002)

On Hunting Snows.com's "Shoot 'em in the Lips", have any of you noticed a crackling/popping/etc. on the extreme highs? At first I thought it might be the speakers I was playing them through, but I've tried it on several different speakers/systems and it continues to make the same cracking. Has anybody else noticed this? I'm trying to figure out if it's the particular copy of the CD that I bought or something inherant to the recording itself.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I have noticed it also.


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

i just recieved my snows on the praire today and thought it sounded good.


----------



## Dan_Mohn (Jan 18, 2005)

Out of the Big 3, what would you take? Prolly gonna get some new sounds, any advice?


----------

